# Mal funcionamiento de lavarropas Enxuta



## roy a (Ago 22, 2014)

hola amigos, me he unido a vuestra comunidad porque he visto muchas respuestas con gran conocimientos y justamente tengo un problemilla que me ha surgido: tengo un lavarropas que siempre le hago el mantenimiento yo mismo,...le he cambiado tres veces los rulemanes y todo bien, pero ahora le apareció un problema....carga el agua y cuando debe comenzar el lavado la descarga totalmente,...la verdad que nunca me lo había hecho ¡¡¡....es Enxuta y tiene unos cuantos años......les agradezco si alguien me puede orientar ¡¡¡¡....saludos a todos desde Uruguay....gracias ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2014)

y lo descarga inmediatamente luego del llenado o espera un tiempo ,digamos 15 minutos y luego lo vacia?
de momento intenta buscar el manual ,en la seccion de fallas y soluciones,en una de esas dice algo


----------



## Bleny (Ago 22, 2014)

Puede ser un problema de presostato, comprueba que no este embozado el tubo que va hacia este, mira también que la electro válvula de entrada de agua no se quede trabada


----------



## roy a (Ago 22, 2014)

lo descarga en cuanto termina, o mejor dicho cuando corta el llenado, inmediatamente lo descarga e inmediatamente comienza a llenar de nuevo y así sigue..



también le cuento que cuando completa la carga corta el flujo de entrada de agua,.....pero al toque desagota...


----------



## Bleny (Ago 22, 2014)

El presostato normal mente  tiene 2 interruptores internos que se activan con la presión, uno le indica que ya puede parar de llenar y otro es para si se llena en exceso active la bomba de desagüe, si el primero falla puede ser lo que te esta pasando.


----------



## roy a (Ago 23, 2014)

hola amigos, chequeé y les cuento que me dispuse a hacerlo funcionar y comenzó a cargar agua pero sin girar el tanque ¡¡¡...lo coloqué en centrifugado y siento un soplido atrás y comenzó a largar humo ¡¡¡...apagué y desconecté al toque,...creo que es el condensador, o arrancador ¡¡¡..así que veré mañana, o mejor dicho el martes porque aquí en uruguay el lunes es feriado................el humo salió de un tubito adjunto con un suncho que tiene una terminal ¡¡.....es lo que supongo no ?...muchas gracias y saludos,...feliz fin de semana ¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 23, 2014)

todo indica que es el capacitor,pero eso no explica el porque del vaciado del tanque


----------



## Bleny (Ago 23, 2014)

Podría ser asta un triac que estuviera en mal estado que no dejara parar la electro válvula, todo es especulara, asta que no puedas mirarlo.


----------



## roy a (Ago 23, 2014)

gracias amigos ¡¡¡...............ahora pregunto: el capacitor es lo que por aquí llamamos ''arrancador'',..como el de los acondicionadores de aire pero más pequeño claro ¡¡..y sí entiendo que no tiene nada que ver con el otro problema,.....sólo que se me sumó otro ahora ja...¡¡


----------



## Bleny (Ago 23, 2014)

roy a dijo:


> gracias amigos ¡¡¡...............ahora pregunto: el capacitor es lo que por aquí llamamos ''arrancador'',..como el de los acondicionadores de aire pero más pequeño claro ¡¡..y sí entiendo que no tiene nada que ver con el otro problema,.....sólo que se me sumó otro ahora ja...¡¡


Si creo que es lo mismo pero sin verlo no lo podría asegurar 100%, lo del vaciado podría ser algún sistema de seguridad al no poder arrancar el motor por culpa del capacitor, cambialo a lo mejor se soluciona los problemas si es solo eso


----------



## roy a (Ago 24, 2014)

hola, muchas gracias por vuestro interés ¡¡....pero creo que son problemas independientes, pues lo del vaciado ocurría antes de que se presentara el problema del arranque, o sea cuando funcionaba bien, que centrifugaba y todo ¡¡...ya lo comprobaré el martes 26 que me pondré a probar sus consejos ¡¡...después los tengo al tanto...muchas gracias amigos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## roy a (Ago 27, 2014)

hola amigos ¡¡¡....ya solucioné el tema del arranque, y la descarga de agua,....funciona todo ok,..corta y retiene,...pero cuando comienza a lavar gira en un solo sentido, y por ésta razón no avanza el timer,....o sea que si no lo obligo adelantándolo a mano no termina nunca,......lo adelanto y descarga normal, centrifuga y vuelve a cargar para enjuagar,....pero me hace lo mismo ¡¡¡¡...la verdad que me ha vuelto loco ¡¡¡¡..........de todas maneras agradezco vuestros consejos pues siguiéndolos solucioné los problemas anteriores ¡¡¡.....ahora tengo otros je ¡¡¡...


----------



## Bleny (Ago 27, 2014)

Comprueba si esta en buenas condiciones el motor y sus cables, que no tenga conectores sulfatados, prueba sin la correa si gira, si tiene placa electrónica comprueba los triacs y reles y si es el programador es mecánico tendrás de probar que funcione bien. No se que modelo es si es de carga superior o frontal o digital analógica, yo eh tendió solo experiencia con las de carga frontal no mucha pero si te puedo ayudar mejor .


----------



## roy a (Ago 27, 2014)

es Enxuta (la marca), y el modelo es Master III,...es carga frontal y la correa gira, el motor bien, los cables tambien,...no tiene placa,....solo me queda ver si el programador funciona bien en todos sus programas,....pues en el que centrifuga responde ok,....pero la falla es en el de lavar.....gracias por vuestra ayuda ¡¡¡


----------



## Bleny (Ago 27, 2014)

Es raro que no avance el timer es mecánico nada le impide que se detenga, al menos que tenga algo que apaga el motor del timer, si es a sín busca que lo activa y que lo desactiva, o directamente que no funcione el motor de este o no entre corriente.


----------



## roy a (Ago 28, 2014)

he llegado a la conclusión de que lo que lo hace avanzar es el cambio de giro en el lavado-cosa que no hace ahora pues gira en el mismo sentido-...porque cuando desagota síi cambia el sentido varias veces y centrifuga...y avanza ¡¡¡...pero cuando vuelve a cargar para enjuagar se pone ''bobo' y gira y gira en el mismo sentido....y ahí es que no avanza más ¡¡¡



un abrazo amigo...me voy a dormir....aquí es la hora 02 y 17.......buenas noches ¡¡¡mañana veré y los tengo al tanto ¡¡....muchas gracias ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Bleny (Ago 28, 2014)

roy a dijo:


> porque cuando desagota síi cambia el sentido varias veces y centrifuga...y avanza ¡¡¡..



Cuando cambia de sentido lo hace con la velocidad rápida o la normal, si desmontas el timer recuerda muchas fotos y apuntar como van todos los cables. 

Asta mañana


----------



## roy a (Ago 28, 2014)

hola,...despues que desagota gira en ambos sentidos a velocidad normal,...y luego centrifuga.....


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 28, 2014)

> pero cuando comienza a lavar gira en un solo sentido, y
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el timer es independiente revisa que el motor del timer funcione y que ningun engrane este roto....
tengo el manual pero pesa 5.70 M asi que estoy viendo como lo subo


----------



## Bleny (Ago 28, 2014)

Antes de decir que es el timer hay que descartar todo los demás, electrovalvulas de entrada de agua si son dobles que las 2 funcionen, presoestato si ya lo cambiaste por uno nuevo descartado pero no viene mal revisarlo por si acaso, si tiene calentador mira que funcione, por que si tiene sensor de temperatura a lo mejor espera a que se caliente el agua y al no calentarse no avanza.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 28, 2014)

si el timer no gira....no hay de otra


----------



## Bleny (Ago 28, 2014)

Si el motor del timer tiene alimentación constante en el momento que lo enciende descartando fallo mecanico , si es el timer pero si el motor del timer lo activa otra pieza hay que buscar que pieza es, pero dice que en centrifugado si avanza


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 28, 2014)

al motor del timer lo activa la llave selectora, cuando esta abajo te sirve para poner el programa, luego la subis y enciende (on / off)


----------



## Bleny (Ago 28, 2014)

solaris8 dijo:


> al motor del timer lo activa la llave selectora, cuando esta abajo te sirve para poner el programa, luego la subis y enciende (on / off)


Pero lo que estoy diciendo es si el motor del timer esta conectado al propio timer por ejemplo, llega a una posición en la que para el motor del timer esperando a que llene de agua, cuando se activa el el presostato este le devuelve la corriente al motor del timer para continuar el lavado, que no se si es a sin, por eso la duda de si esta esperando alguna señal, que puede que sea el timer roto si pero es para descartar cosas antes de cambiarlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2014)

Tenés razón en eso , el reloj timer debería esperar a que esté lleno el tanque para avanzar al lavado , así que o está mal el presostato : https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...024&bih=628#q=presostato++lavarropas&tbm=isch

O tiene algún corto en algún cable o llave de media carga por ejemplo y entonces el relój funciona siempre

Cómo primera medida quitá la tapa de limpiar la bomba y que drene toda el agua , colocala y volvé a probar


----------



## roy a (Ago 28, 2014)

hola amigos ¡¡¡...hoy me escaseó el tiempo así que no pude intentar nada ¡¡¡..pero he leído atentamente todos sus conceptos y los pondré en práctica en cuanto me haga un lugar ¡¡¡¡.....el presostato funciona bien pues llena y corta y comienza a lavar..................pero como les dije..lo hace girando en un solo sentido ¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2014)

Ahhhhh , si lava hacia un solo lado anda mal el programador , enrosca la ropa y centrifuga a las sacudidas


----------



## Bleny (Ago 28, 2014)

Que las echo a esa pobre maquina le explotan condensadores presotatos que falla timer con dudados función alejate bien lejos por su bien es broma


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 29, 2014)

> hola amigos ¡¡¡....ya solucioné el tema del arranque, y la descarga de agua,....funciona todo ok,..corta y retiene,...pero cuando comienza a lavar gira en un solo sentido, y por ésta razón no avanza el timer,....o sea que si no lo obligo adelantándolo a mano no termina nunca,......



Ver el archivo adjunto 116596

lo sospeche desde un principio!!!...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 29, 2014)

Ahhhhhhhhh , alimentá solamente el motorcito del programador con tensión de línea a ver si avanza el programador , anotate antes de dónde lo desenchufaste


----------



## roy a (Ago 29, 2014)

ja ja ja..¡¡¡ nooo...ocurre que tiene sus años ¡¡...y el arrancador tiene su vida útil,..seguro que pidió cambio justo en éste momento ¡¡...solo que se me juntaron todos los problemas ¡¡¡.....pero ya le vamos a echar manoo ¡¡ ja ja...saludos  y gracias ¡¡


----------



## Nanita (Jul 31, 2022)

Hola, tengo un lavarropas Enxuta el cual me marca error 8.8, no sé qué será, me leí todos los manuales pero no dice nada sobre ese error.


----------

